# A "Conus" Afternoon



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!
Today was "Conus" day! Lovely weather, a bit windy, but I could manage some nice shots. Some of them were in camera. A big shout out to master Arturo for his eternal gift of slingshot art!!! Unforgettable part of my collection.
Hope you enjoy!
Cheers ...Q


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lovely conus m8 nice shooting also !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Port boy said:


> Lovely conus m8 nice shooting also !


Thank you so much for watching!!!! 

The "Conus" I have on the video is the real deal. Given to me by Arturo, its creator, some years ago.

Best regards ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Q .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Q .


Thank you so much for watching, my friend!!!! :wave:

Today was not accuracy so much as it was raw destruction 

Nothing beats a can busting!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting Q .
> ...


I agree .Just got done chasing a can around the yard myself . :thumbsup:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice shooting


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

hoggy said:


> nice shooting


Thank you so much, sir!!

Glad you've liked it 

Very rewarding can-popping this afternoon.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

wonderful frame, wonderful shooting, and a wonderful video. 
Cheers Mr Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treeman said:


> wonderful frame, wonderful shooting, and a wonderful video.
> Cheers Mr Q


Thank you sir, for your rewarding feedback!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Some nice shots, here and there 

By the way, the two soda cans were out of date. And the beer one I emptied myself 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Quercusuber said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > wonderful frame, wonderful shooting, and a wonderful video.
> ...


I did notice the beer can was empty.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You shoot like I wish I could .. very nice shooting.

wll


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

wll said:


> You shoot like I wish I could .. very nice shooting.
> 
> wll


Thank you, my friend!!!

I'm no newbie, but there's a lot I can do better.

The key to all is practice, I suppose.

Quarantine days made me want to do more videos 

Best regards ...Q


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Q, you are really slinging them down there. Was rolling through cans like a hot knife through butter!! Super accurate with butterfly.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really enjoyed that Q. Thank you.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

dogcatchersito said:


> Q, you are really slinging them down there. Was rolling through cans like a hot knife through butter!! Super accurate with butterfly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


THANK YOU SO MUCH, my friend!!

Your feedback is important to me.

Did you saw the first shot?? I should've filmed the aftermath  The can was cut perfectly in half (perhaps due to the gas pressure) LOL!!!!

Anyway, I've shot it with a 16mm glass marble. They pack a punch indeed

Cheers ...Q



Ibojoe said:


> Really enjoyed that Q. Thank you.


THANKS A LOT, my friend Ibojoe!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!! :wave:

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

A treasured frame and fabulous shooting! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Island made said:


> A treasured frame and fabulous shooting! Thanks for sharing that!


Thank you so much for watching, sir!! :wave:

There were a couple of very good shots.

And Arturo's "Conus" doesn't need too much presentation. A beast of a frame 

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tag said:


> Great video


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

You're very kind :wave:

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Fork hit, Fork hit, Fork hit. Then I watch Arturo shoot. Like magic, been free ever since. I showed my girlfriend Arturo's shooting style when I gifted her with a Tiny Turtle, she has never had a fork hit. I may have to have my own take on the Conus since it was created by such a great man!

BTW GREAT SHOOTING!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

ForkLess said:


> Fork hit, Fork hit, Fork hit. Then I watch Arturo shoot. Like magic, been free ever since. I showed my girlfriend Arturo's shooting style when I gifted her with a Tiny Turtle, she has never had a fork hit. I may have to have my own take on the Conus since it was created by such a great man!
> 
> BTW GREAT SHOOTING!


Once you acquire, in an almost instinctive way, the shooting procedures of the PFS, it will be almost impossible to have a fork hit.

I even say that the probabilities are lower than in a "standard gap" slingshot

Although I'm not so accurate with PFS's, It's GREAT fun to shoot them

Thanks for your feedback, my friend!! I'm glad you've liked the video!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------

